# Oh my god, look at this buck



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I just received this photo the guy said it was taken down in Gurnsey County near Salt Fork. This has to be a near record of some kind. Does any one know anything about this deer.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

all I can say is WOW


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Someone is pulling you leg. That deer came from a high fence ranch, and not in Ohio. It's been posted on numerous sites.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

That thing is so big it looks fake. I havn't seen it posted before but I'd guess it's a hoax.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's a real deer, but the Ohio part is not true. Here's another pic:


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow thats still a vey nice buck.:0


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

One hell of a deer, anyone know what state it came from?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I passed on that one opening day. It would have been a nice deer next year.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I think it would only score like 90 inches. He is just holding it way out in front which makes it look a lot bigger. lol


----------



## harjo02 (Jul 26, 2006)

http://www.timberghostranch.com/

Lots of impressive animals.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

He probably paid $11,000 to "hunt" that buck.

YAY for him. I suppose I could go down the road to the deer farm and pay that guy a few hundred bucks to kill one of his deer too. But really, why not just go shoot someone's cow?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Onion said:


> why not just go shoot someone's cow?


If the farmer would let me I would. I still like beef better than venison  

It would solve some of the QDM arguments also. The biggest could only be a 2 point


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

2 points yeah but that would be one hell of a spread down in texas!!!!


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Onion said:


> He probably paid $11,000 to "hunt" that buck.
> 
> YAY for him. I suppose I could go down the road to the deer farm and pay that guy a few hundred bucks to kill one of his deer too. But really, why not just go shoot someone's cow?


According to the web site, the high fence hunt encompasses "just under" 2000 acres. That's alot area, actually. They do make it sound as though there maybe some actual hunting involved. But $11,500 for a biggun, that's steep.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2007)

sorry but i can,t c your pics. of the deer . should would like 2 though !!!!!!! can u help me ?????????? [email protected]


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah, I don't see it showing up anymore either? Why is that?


----------

